

Ask HN: Part-time remote dev positions? - sf_angular_dude

I&#x27;ve spent some time searching on the interwebs, but haven&#x27;t found any.<p>Do part-time, remote dev positions exist? If so, if anyone is in such a situation how did you find it? Thanks!
======
jarstorm
I´m creating a tool called watho (www.watho.net).

I´m a job seeker like you and I want to make this task easy for developers.

I´ve spent many hours looking for remote positions but many times they are not
really remote (part-time at the office).

